# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Du lịch 2/9 năm 2013 - Du lich 2/9 nam 2013

## thietht

Bạn đã có dự định đi *du lịch 2/9 năm 2013* ở đây chưa? Nếu bạn băn khoăn không biết chọn điểm du lịch nào. Didau.org xin giới thiệu những điểm du lịch hấp dẫn để bạn tham khảo.

*Nếu bạn chọn du lịch Miền Bắc*

*Tam Đảo*

Đặt chân đến Tam Đảo du khách như lạc vào thiên đường trong lành, sảng khoái đến say lòng. Cách Hà Nội hơn 80 km, Tam Đảo là khu nghỉ mát lý tưởng của miền bắc. Khu nghỉ mát Tam Đảo nằm lọt trong thung lũng Máng Chi, với độ cao khoảng 1.000 m, nhiệt độ trung bình từ 18 đến 25 độ C.


Thiên nhiên đã ban tặng cho Tam Đảo một khung cảnh tuyệt vời: vừa thơ mộng, u tịch, vừa hùng vĩ, huyền ảo trong cảnh mây gió, sương khói vờn trên đỉnh núi rồi sà xuống những thảm cỏ, những ngôi nhà ven sườn núi. Hè về, Tam Đảo vào mùa du lịch đẹp nhất trong năm. 

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Tam Đảo*

*Hạ Long*

Vịnh Hạ Long - khu di sản thiên nhiên thế giới được UNESCO công nhận nổi tiếng với những bãi biển đẹp, các khu du lịch, các di tích lịch sử... và ngày càng được nhiều du khách trong và ngoài nước biết đến.  Vịnh Hạ Long tập trung dày đặc các đảo đá có phong cảnh ngoạn mục và nhiều hang động đẹp nổi tiếng.Có rất nhiều nơi khác để cho du khách đến giải trí và thưởng thức các món ăn. Khi thời tiết tốt bạn sẽ có thể đi dạo trên vịnh bằng thuyền, hay làm một tour dạo quanh nơi đây. Bạn cũng có thể bơi lội nếu bạn thích, hay khám phá những vẻ đẹp của vùng vịnh nổi tiếng này. Vậy, tại sao không tìm cơ hội để đến với vịnh Hạ Long vào những ngày hè và khám phá một Hạ Long khác bằng chính cảm nhận của mình, một Hạ Long riêng bằng mùi vị và thị giác của bạn. Lưu ý: có hai đặc sản mà bạn nhất thiết phải thưởng thức đó là chả mực và ngao hấp.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Hạ Long*




*Cát Bà*

Khí hậu trên đảo Cát Bà mát mẻ, trong lành, thích hợp cho du lịch nghỉ dưỡng. Du khách có thể nghe tiếng sóng vỗ lên những bờ đá hằng đêm và tiếng gió với nhiều cung bậc ở nơi này: có tiếng gió thổi lồng lộng trên bờ đá ven biển, có tiếng gió vi vu trên đỉnh đèo, cũng lại có tiếng gió rít hoang dã, len lỏi qua những khe núi. 

Đến Cát Bà, du khách có thể thuê một chiếc tàu du lịch đi khắp vịnh Lan Hạ, ghé vào những bãi tắm lớn nhỏ thật đẹp với những cái tên ngộ nghĩnh: bãi Cát Cò, bãi Bến Bèo, bãi Cô Tiên... hoặc những hang động Trung Trang, Hoa Cương, Thiên Long để khám phá thiên nhiên kỳ thú.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Cát Bà* 



*Sapa*

Sa Pa có những điều kiện lý tưởng cho một vùng du lịch sinh thái. Buổi sáng Sapa ẩn mình trong khói sương, khi nắng lên lại hớn hở rực rỡ như đón xuân. Đến trưa mặt trời đứng bóng , không khí bao trùm khắp đó đây hương sắc của mùa hè. Buổi chiều khi hoàng hôn buông xuống, Sapa gói mình trong se lạnh. Đến đêm khi khí lạnh từ các đỉnh núi tỏa xuống, Sapa mang cái giá lạnh của mùa đông, đôi khi lại có tuyết rơi lả tả nhẹ nhàng như cánh hoa.



Mỗi mùa, Sapa luôn có những món ăn riêng biệt và độc đáo. 

Sapa là vùng đất thiên nhiên phân biệt rõ rệt bốn mùa trong năm nên mỗi mùa luôn được biểu trưng bằng những sản phẩm riêng biệt và độc đáo. 

Đã đến Sa Pa, dứt khoát nên gọi món su su luộc chấm muối vừng. Nếu bạn đến với Sa Pa, xin đừng ngần ngại chọn mua những tấm thổ cẩm bày bán ở cửa hàng, trong chợ hoặc đồng bào địa phương mời chào trên đường, giữa phố.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Sapa*

----------


## thietht

*Huế*

Huế không chỉ nổi tiếng với một hoàng cung lộng lẫy, với một cầu Trường Tiền nên thơ, hay một lăng tẩm uy nghiêm trầm mặt, Huế còn nổi tiếng với những món ăn cung đình, những món ăn bình dân.Còn nữa, Huế cũng không thể thiếu những ngôi chùa được mệnh danh là “quốc tự” một thời như Thiên Mụ, Thánh Duyên...

Hay dòng Hương giang thơ mộng như một dãi lụa xanh nằm vắt ngang cố đô, là nguồn sáng tác cho biết bao nhà văn nhà thơ, núi Ngự Bình, đồi Vọng Cảnh...Đi xa hơn ra khỏi kinh thành ta lại hòa mình vào thiên nhiên vào những mái nhà rường cổ kính, những ngôi làng cổ như Phước Tích... nơi lưu trữ những giá trị truyền thống bao đời nay, hay chiếc cầu ngói Thanh Toàn thanh thoát.
Ngoài các giá trị vật chất ấy Huế còn mang trong mình những giá trị văn hóa tinh thần đến lạ thường: nhã nhạc cung đình đầy uy nghi, một câu hò Huế nghe lắng đọng trên dòng Hương giang...

Hãy một lần về lại với Huế để cảm nhận một cố đô yên bình, nhẹ nhàng sâu lắng, cổ kính..và được lắng nghe một giọng nói cũng rất “Huế” đâu đó vọng lại.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Huế*




*Nha Trang*

Nha Trang là nơi được nhiều người chọn đến nhất trong mùa hè. Với vị thế nằm giữa 2 miền, Nha Trang là điểm đến kỳ vọng của du khách miền Nam và miền Bắc. Ở Nha Trang, khu du lịch 5 sao Vinpearl land - Hòn Ngọc Việt rất nổi tiếng và đi cáp treo vượt biển dài nhất Việt Nam (3km) cũng là một thử thách, trải nghiệm khá thú vị. Ngoài "đặc sản" tắm biển do có bờ biển dài và đẹp, nước biển trong, Nha Trang còn là nơi lý tưởng cho những màn lặn biển. Đi tàu đáy kính ngắm san hô, lặn biển và mặc áo phao dự tiệc nổi (rượu) trên biển là những "món" thật hấp dẫn mà du khách khó lòng bỏ qua khi du lịch biển Nha Trang.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin  du lịch Nha Trang*



*Đà Lạt*

Đến “xứ sở ngàn hoa” Đà Lạt, khám phá hệ thống thác nước kì vĩ, cùng hệ sinh thái vô cùng đa dạng, thử sức với hệ thống xe trượt ống dài nhất Đông Nam Á (1.650 m) tại Lâm Đồng, hay thỏa trí tò mò với Ngôi nhà điên, một trong 10 ngôi nhà kì bí nhất trên thế giới; phiêu lãng với những hồ nước thơ mộng ở Đà Lạt; hay thưởng thức ẩm thực độc đáo và mua sắm thỏa thê tại chợ Đà Lạt.

Không khí mát mẻ, trong lành và bình yên nơi đây sẽ giúp bạn tạm lánh cái nóng nực, ngột ngạt của thành phố.




*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Lạt*


*Đà Nẵng*

Biển Đà Nẵng đẹp và rất sạch với bãi cát mịn chạy dài. Du lịch biển Đà Nẵng, bạn có thể tranh thủ tham quan núi Ngũ Hành Sơn, làng nghề đá Non Nước. Đặc biệt, Bà Nà - Núi Chúa là một khu nghỉ mát cách trung tâm thành phố 40 km về phía Tây Nam, được ví như Đà Lạt của miền Trung.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đà Nẵng*

----------


## thietht

*Phú Quốc*

Phú Quốc là hòn đảo lớn nhất của Việt Nam, cũng là đảo lớn nhất trong quần thể 22 đảo nằm trong vịnh Thái Lan, thuộc tỉnh Kiên Giang. Đảo Phú Quốc cách thành phố Rạch Giá 120 km và cách thị xã Hà Tiên 45 km.

Được mệnh danh là Đảo Ngọc, Phú Quốc mê hoặc du khách với cảnh hoang dã của núi rừng, hùng vĩ của các thác nước, trong lành của các dòng suối, vẻ thơ mộng của những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp… tất cả như hòa quyện vào nhau như một bức tranh thủy mặc.

Đến đảo, bạn sẽ có những giây phút vô tư lự tắm tiên dưới dòng chảy của thác, cái đau không giống ai trong lần lặn bắt nhum, cảm giác thú vị khi thuê xe không cần thế chấp, hay nếu xe hết xăng, cứ thoải mái bỏ lại bên đường, sẽ có người đến lấy mà không mất mát gì.
Bạn có thể đến Phú Quốc bằng máy bay hay tàu từ Kiên Giang. Giá phòng ở đây từ 400.000 đồng/đêm. Giá các món ăn khá mắc.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Phú Quốc*




*Côn Đảo*

Không bị vướng bận bởi những ý nghĩ về quá khứ, thử hôm nào đó bạn đến với Côn Đảo với hành trình của một người khám phá, thưởng thức thiên nhiên hoang dã nơi đây. Biển xanh. Và những bãi cát trắng ở Hòn Bảy Cạnh, khung cảnh hoàng hôn tuyệt vời ở Bãi Nhát, hay lên một con tàu và buông câu ở một vùng biển xanh như ngọc…

Côn Đảo thơ mộng và bình yên. Côn Đảo cũng là nơi có nhiều món hải sản tuyệt vời. Côn Đảo thích hợp với những chuyến dã ngoại và tận hưởng thiên nhiên. Có rừng núi để khám phá. Có biển để bơi lặn và khám phá một thế giới lung linh dưới đại dương.Đặc biệt, món thịt dê thả núi ở Côn Đảo chắc chắn sẽ là món mà bạn sẽ còn mơ thấy ngay cả khi đã rời xa hòn đảo ngọc này.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Côn Đảo*




*Mũi Né*

Cách trung tâm thành phố Phan Thiết 22 km về hướng Đông Bắc, ở Mũi Né ngoài tắm biển, hòa mình trong khung cảnh đẹp, bạn cón có thể tham quan làng chài thuần chất Việt Nam. Trên hành trình từ TPHCM ra Mũi Né, bạn còn có thể kế hợp thăm viếng nhà ở của Mộng Cầm - một trong những người tình của Hàn Mạc Tử (nằm tại số nhà 300 đường Trần Hưng Đạo), thăm Trường Dục Thanh - nơi Bác Hồ từng dạy học, thăm Vạn Thủy Tú, thăm Lầu Ông Hoàng, ngắm tháp Pôshanư. Đặc biệt, những đồi cát ở Mũi Né cực đẹp, rất lý tưởng cho việc chụp ảnh lưu niệm, ảnh cưới và màn trượt cát cũng vui nhộn và cực kỳ hấp dẫn.

*>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Mũi Né*



*Hay trải nghiệm sông nước miền Tây*

Xuôi về miền Tây bạn sẽ mê cái xanh ngát và hiền hòa của miệt vườn. No mắt với những cánh đồng lúa chín vàng, những vườn cây trái nặng trĩu, hay mộc mạc với mái tranh, nhà sàn, cầu khỉ...




Thỏa thê mua sắm hoa quả trên những ngôi chợ nổi.

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch miền Tây_

*Cần Thơ*

Nét độc đáo của Cần Thơ là mạng lưới kênh rạch chằng chịt. Kênh rạch cũng là "đường phố", nó mang vẻ đẹp cho một đô thị lớn từng được mệnh danh là Tây Đô. Cần Thơ lại có vẻ đẹp bình dị nên thơ của làng quê sông nước, dân cư tập trung đông đúc, làng xóm trù phú núp dưới bóng dừa.



Nét độc đáo của Cần Thơ là mạng lưới kênh rạch chằng chịt.

Trước đây, phương tiện di chuyển của người dân Cần Thơ chủ yếu là ghe thuyền


Cần Thơ có rất nhiều quán ăn ngon và rẻ, buổi tối bạn có thể ăn tối trên du thuyền chạy dọc sông hậu rất thú vị.

 _>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Cần Thơ_

*Bến Tre*

Sông nước Cửu Long có một sức hút làm mê đắm lòng người mà không một nơi nào khác có được, khác hẳn những vùng quê trên đất nước Việt Nam. Về thăm quê hương Đồng Khởi, bạn sẽ được đi thuyền trên sông nước miền Tây, ngắm nhìn dòng nước mang những hạt phù sa màu mỡ vun đắp cho đời từ ngàn năm qua.



Hãy một lần ăn thử bánh tráng Mỹ Lồng hay bánh phồng Sơn Đốc, sẽ thấy chúng vì sao lại trở nên nổi tiếng như vậy. Và bạn đừng quên “tậu” vài phần bánh và kẹo dừa về làm quà cho gia đình và người thân nhé.



Bánh tráng Mỹ Lồng


_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Bến Tre_

*Đồng Tháp*

Đến Gáo Giồng, du khách sẽ thật sự ngỡ ngàng dù giữa cái nắng gay gắt ban trưa nhưng ở sân chim rộng gần 36 ha có rất nhiều chủng loài quần tụ bay rợp cả góc trời.



Từ TP HCM, xuôi theo quốc lộ 1A hướng về miền Tây. Gần đến cầu Mỹ Thuận, rẽ ngã ba An Hữu, theo quốc lộ 30 trên dưới 30 cây số sẽ tới thị xã Cao Lãnh – tỉnh lỵ của Đồng Tháp. Từ Cao Lãnh, đi thêm chừng 15 phút ôtô sẽ tới chợ Thống Linh, từ đây xuống thuyền du ngoạn bằng đường thuỷ thêm khoảng 30 phút nữa là tới Gáo Giồng. Khu du lịch sinh thái như một “ốc đảo xanh” còn nguyên vẻ hoang sơ nằm sâu giữa Đồng Tháp Mười với cảnh quan vô cùng hấp dẫn




Đường vào Gáo Giồng nhìn từ trên cao

_>> Tham khảo thông tin du lịch Đồng Tháp_

----------


## jimmytravel10

Công Ty TNHH MTV Du Lịch Thái Dương - RAKSMEY ANGKOR CORPORATION ( Thai Duong Tourism ) trân trọng gửi lời chào và lời chúc sức khỏe, thành công và thịnh vượng đến Quý khách. Thai Duong Tourism tự hào là một trong những công ty du lịch tiếp thu truyền thống khai sơn phá thạch. Để thay mặt cho cả nước Việt Nam nối một trong những nhịp cầu hữu nghị quan trọng Việt Nam – Campuchia.Với hoạt động kinh doanh ban đầu là tổ chức các chương trình du lịch cho du khách nước ngoài vào tham quan Việt Nam, bắt đầu từ năm 2011 đến nay trải qua những năm xây dựng và phát triển, chúng tôi không ngừng cải tiến và nâng cấp dịch vụ ngày một hoàn thiện hơn và trở thành một trong những công ty được khách hàng và đối tác lựa chọn và tin cậy trong ngành du lịch nước nhà. Lĩnh vực kinh doanh ngày càng được mở rộng: kinh doanh du lịch trong và ngoài nước, cung cấp vé máy bay, dịch vụ khách sạn trong và ngoài nước đặc biệt cho cung đường Campuchia - Thái Lan .Cung cấp dịch vụ Land tour ,và tổ chức tour du lịch sang Campuchia - Thái Lan , Chuyên cho thuê xe du lịch , vận chuyển hành khách , hàng hóa sang Campuchia Công ty cũng đã xây dựng được một hệ thống liên kết chặt chẽ giữa đốc tác trong và ngoài nước một cách hiệu quả.

Với phương châm "' Du Lịch Thả Ga Không Lo Về Giá Cùng Thái Dương Tourism " cùng với những chính sách đa dạng hóa sản phẩm và lợi thế sẳn có của công ty, chúng tôi bảo đảm thực hiện đúng cam kết của mình."Nhà Cung Cấp Dịch Vụ Du Lịch Chuyên Nghiệp "Thai Duong Tourism chuyên : * Du lịch Campuchia khởi hành thứ 5 hàng tuần giá 2.950.000 vnd tour 4 ngày 3 đêm* Du lịch Campuchia khởi hành thứ 7 hàng tuần giá 3.150.000 vnd tour 4 ngày 3 đêm* Du lịch Campuchia khởi hành các ngày trong tuần giá 3.870.000 vnd tour 4 ngày 3 đêm* Du lịch Campuchia khởi hành các ngày trong tuần giá 2.650.000 vnd tour 2 ngày 1 đêm* Du lịch Thái Lan khởi hành thứ 3 , thứ 5 và thứ 7 hàng tuần giá 7.980.000 vnd tour 6 ngày 5 đêm* Du lịch Campuchia - Thái Lan khởi hành định kỳ 14 tây và 30 tây hàng tháng giá 7.890.000 vnd tour liên tuyến * Du lịch Hàn Quốc Boom Korea khởi hành định kỳ 14 tây và 28 tây hàng tháng giá 23 .900.000 vnd Bao Visa tham quan Hàn Quốc * Du lịch Miền Tây , Hà Tiên Đảo Hải Tặc , Rừng Sác Cần Giờ khởi hành Hàng ngày cho nhóm 20 khách giá liên hệ 08.62 74 64 27 * Tổng đài đặt vé xe đi Campuchia khởi hành hàng ngày giá 230.000 vnd / lượt * Đại lý vé máy bay đi các nơi như Trong nước và Quốc tế ...* Dịch vụ cho thuê xe du lịch và đặt Phòng Khách Sạn tại Campuchia với giá rẻ * Dịch vụ Cung Cấp Land du lịch tại Campuchia và Thái Lan với giá hửu nghị cho nhóm khách , đoàn khách Công ty , và Cá nhân.............................................  ...Mọi chi tiết về thông tin tour du lịch và lịch khởi hành quý khách chỉ cần nhắc máy lên theo số 08.66 84 64 27 // 08.62 74 64 27 sẻ được tân vấn tận tình giúp quý khách có 01 thông tin hữu ít.Địa chỉ liên hệ : 268 Cộng Hòa , Phường 13 , Quận Tân Bình , Tp.Hồ Chí Minh Điện Thoại: 08.66 84 64 27 // 08.62 74 64 27 Hotline : 093 277 9 703Yahoo/Skype : ractravel / rac.travel2

----------


## thietht

Tản đà  Resort Spa, khu nghỉ dưỡng ở gần Hà Nội, cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng  55-60km, là điểm đến lý tưởng cho bạn và gia đình khi dừng chân nghỉ  dưỡng, khám phá và thư giãn tại đây.                          

                          Nhân dịp quốc khánh 2.9.2013, kể từ  ngày 31/8 đến hết 3/9/2013, Tản Đà Resort Spa trân trọng gửi đến quý  khách hàng trọn gói chương trình Kỳ Nghỉ Vàng, như một món quà đặc biệt  và tri ân tới toàn thể khách hàng của Resort.


 
Nắm bắt tâm lý của quý khách hàng, tản đà resort tung ra gói chương  trình đặc biệt này, nhằm giúp các gia đình có thể thoải mái các chương  trình nghỉ dưỡng của resort. Quý khách có thể lựa chọn trọn gói 3 ngày 2  đêm hoặc 2 ngày 1 đêm tại Resort. Đặc biệt khách hàng nghỉ dưỡng từ đêm  01/09 đến 02/09 sẽ được thưởng thức bữa tối buffet và ca nhạc đặc sắc  tại Resort.


 
_Trọn gói chương trình nghỉ dưỡng tại Tản Đà Resort dịp Quốc khánh 2.9_* -** Hotline: 0904 898 775* 
*Lưu ý:*
 Trọn gói chương trình đã bao gồm thuế VAT 10% và trọn gói ăn 3 bữa, tắm khoáng tại resort
 -    *Package 1:* Khách đặt phòng từ 01/09- 02/09 tính 01 đêm tiền phòng, 1 bữa ăn chính, đêm Gala và tiệc buffet
 -    *Package 2*: Khách đặt phòng từ 31/08- 01/09 hoặc từ 02/09 -03/09 tính 01 đêm tiền phòng và 2 bữa ăn chính
 -    *Package 3:* Khách đặt phòng từ 31/09- 02/09 tính 2 đêm tiền phòng, 03 bữa ăn chính, 01 tiệc buffet đêm gala
 -    Khách ở nhà sàn, nhà nổi trong ngày bao gồm tiền phòng và 01 bữa ăn chính
 -    Trẻ em dưới 1.3m tiền ăn được tính bằng 50% của người lớn
 -    Khách ở quá số lượng người quy định sẽ tính thêm extrabed
 -    Tặng vourcher giảm giá 20% dịch vụ tại Spa Center cho khách sử dụng ít nhất 02 bữa ăn chính tại nhà hàng Tản đà
 -    Menu đặt biệt dành riêng cho ngày Quốc Khánh

 Để nhanh tay đăng ký và có thể tận  hưởng kỳ nghỉ vàng tuyệt vời cho cả gia đình bạn tại Tản đà Resort Spa  cho kỳ nghỉ lễ sắp tới vui lòng gọi điện tới*:**043 564 1287 hoặc hotline 0904 898 775 (Ms Yến) - 0936 243 000 (Ms Uyên). Email: lienhe@yeudulich.vn*


(Theo yeudulich)

----------


## xungfm

Bắc - Trung - Nam đều nhiều cảnh đẹp. Nơi nào cũng thu hút khách du lịch

----------


## traimienque

*Cho Thuê Xe Du Lịch Giá Rẻ Ở Hà Nội | Hotline: 0989.606.550*
*Cho thuê xe Toyota Fortuner*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*1.200.000 VNÐ*

Ngoại thành (1 km)
*7.000 VNÐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*650.000 VNÐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*90.000 VNÐ*





*Cho thuê xe Ford Transit*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*1.300.000 VNÐ*

Ngoại thành (< 150km)
*1.500.000 VNÐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*700.000 VNÐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*65.000 VNÐ*





*Cho thuê xe Mercedes Printer*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*1.300.000 VNÐ*

Ngoại thành (< 150 km)
*1.600.000 VNÐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*750.000 VNÐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*70.000 VNÐ*






*Cho thuê xe Toyota Hiace*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*1.100.000 VNÐ*

Ngoại thành (< 150 km)
*1.500.000 VNÐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*650.000 VNÐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*70.000 VNÐ*





*Hyundai County 25 Chỗ*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*1.400.000 VNÐ*

Ngoại tỉnh (1 km)
*9.500 VNÐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*1.200.000 VNÐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*90.000 VNÐ*





*Hyundai County 29 Chỗ*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*2.000.000 VNÐ*

Ngoại thành (1 km)
*10.000 VNÐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*1.200.000 VNÐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*90.000 VNÐ*






*Hyundai Aero Space 45 chỗ*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*2.200.000 VNÐ*

Ngoại thành (1 km)
*14.000 VNÐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*1.700.000 VNÐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*150.000 VNÐ*





*Hyundai Aero Hi-Class 45 Chỗ*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*2.400.000 VNÐ*

Ngoại thành (1 km)
*14.000 VNÐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*1.900.000 VNÐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*150.000 VNÐ*





*Hyundai Universe Luxury 45 chỗ*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*2.800.000 VNÐ*

Ngoại thành (1 km)
*19.000 VNÐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*2.100.000 VNÐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*200.000 VNÐ*






*Cho thuê xe Mercedes E200*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*2.000.000 VNĐ*

Ngoại thành (1 km)
*14.000 VNĐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*1200.000 VNĐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*120.000 VNĐ*





*Cho thuê xe Toyota Vios*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*1.100.000 VNĐ*

Ngoại thành (1 km)
*6.000 VNĐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*500.000 VNĐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*60.000 VNĐ*





*Hyundai Aero Town 35 Chỗ*

Nội thành (8h - 17h)
*2.200.000 VNÐ*

Ngoại thành (1 km)
*12.000 VNÐ*

Sân bay (3h)
*1.500.000 VNÐ*

Ngoài giờ (1h)
*150.000 VNÐ*

----------


## saigonmua

*Du lịch Hà Nội* không chỉ đơn thuần là một chuyến thăm quan mà ý nghĩa hơn- đó là hành trình tìm về với cội nguộn của dân tộc, của mảnh đất ngàn năm văn hiến. Với thế “rồng cuộn hổ ngồi, hội tụ quan yếu của bốn phương”, Lý Công Uẩn đã quyết định chọn Thăng Long làm kinh đô của nước Đại Việt. Từ đó đến nay, Hà Nội đã trở thành trung tâm của đất nước, là biểu tượng của dân tộc Việt Nam ta. *Du lịch Hà Nội* chính là khám phá nét cổ kính, mang đến cho du khách những phút giây lắng đọng về quá khứ hào hùng của tổ quốc. Trải qua hơn 1000 năm với bao nhiêu sóng gió, Hà Nội vẫn hiên ngang đứng đó như minh chứng cho sự trường tồn của dân tộc Việt Nam.





*Các điểm đến du lịch Hà Nội* là những thắng cảnh, chùa chiền, di tích lịch sử có giá trị chính bởi vì nét cổ kính thiêng liêng ấy. Đó là phố cổ mang đậm bản sắc Việt, là chùa Một Cột, là Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám, là Hồ Hoàn Kiếm mà cái tên bắt nguồn từ sự tích nổi tiếng,… Du lịch Hà Nội thu hút du khách cũng chính là nhờ nét đặc sắc rất riêng này.





*Thông tin du lịch Hà Nội* không chỉ có những điểm đến mà còn thu hút du khách bởi những món ăn đặc sản “rất Hà Nội”. Phở Hà Nội đã trở thành thương hiệu nổi tiếng cả trong nước và quốc tế. Ngoài ra còn có bún than, cốm Làng Vòng, bánh cuốn Thanh Trì, chả cá Lã Vọng,…Chính vì thế, hãy đến với Hà Nội để đắm chìm vào không gian cổ kính mà không kém phần hấp dẫn bạn nhé!


*Nguồn:* Vilide

----------


## xungfm

Du lịch Bắc - Trung - Nam thật hoành tráng. Nơi nào cũng thú vị!

----------


## babylon_fish

Các bạn đi du lịch bằng phương tiện tàu thuyền, bạn đếm đó bằng phương tiện gì tàu hỏa hay máy bay. Nếu quý khách nào có nhu cầu đi bàng phưởng tiện máy bay. Các bạn có thể liên hệ 1900 6681 để đặt vé máy bay. những điểm du lịch trên đều rất lý tưởng cho gia đình bạn và thành viên được vui vẻ hạnh phúc.

----------


## hangnt

*Bạn đang băn khoăn không biết trong dịp nghỉ lễ này nên đi đâu. Những địa điểm du lịch quanh Hà Nội sau đây sẽ là gợi ý tuyệt vời cho bạn.*

Những ngày nghỉ lễ là khoảng thời gian tuyệt vời để các gia đình, các nhóm bạn đi du lịch, nghỉ ngơi và thư giãn sau những ngày làm việc mệt nhọc.

Để tiết kiệm chi phí và không mất quá nhiều thời gian cũng như sức lực cho việc di chuyển tới những nơi quá xa, bạn hoàn toàn có thể lựa chọn các địa điểm ở ngoại thành Hà Nội.

5 địa điểm du lịch quanh Hà Nội “ngon, bổ, rẻ” cho các bạn.

*1. Thiên đường Bảo Sơn*

Nằm phía bên tay trái ngay km số 8 đường Láng - Hòa Lạc, Thiên đường Bảo Sơn là khu vui chơi, ẩm thực đa dạng, mang nhiều nét đặc sắc của văn hoá Việt Nam. Du khách có thể tham quan khu phố cổ, khu làng nghề hay ẩm thực tại nơi đây.



Hình ảnh khu thuỷ cung tại Thiên Đường Bảo Sơn.
Ngoài ra, khách du lịch còn được vui chơi thoả thích tại công viên, thuỷ cung, vườn thú... Được xem xiếc, múa rối nước hay thưởng thức các món ăn của ba miền. Đặc biệt, được xem phim 4D hay tham gia thế giới trò chơi hiện đại như vũ trụ quay, thuyền cướp biển, nhà ma…

Nơi đây là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho các gia đình có trẻ nhỏ hay các nhóm học sinh, sinh viên. Hiện tại, vé vào cửa ngày lễ tết, thứ 7, chủ nhật tại đây là người lớn 135 nghìn đồng và trẻ em là 120 nghìn đồng dành cho các hoạt động tham quan công viên, thuỷ cung, vườn thú và xiếc cá heo…

*2. Việt phủ Thành Chương*

Việt phủ Thành Chương hiện là một điểm tham quan đậm nét văn hoá truyền thống của người Việt. Nơi đây là công trình nghệ thuật với 100% sự đầu tư của hoạ sĩ Thành Chương.

Cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng hơn 30km ở Sóc Sơn, ngoại thành Hà Nội, điểm du lịch này được ví như một làng quê Bắc bộ thu nhỏ, nơi lưu giữ những giá trị văn hoá truyền thống.



Một góc đậm nét văn hoá truyền thống của người Việt tại Việt phủ Thành Chương.
Chỉ với 100 nghìn đồng/người, bạn hoàn toàn có thể hoà mình vào vẻ thanh bình, dân dã của nơi đây, tận hưởng những giây phút thư giãn thảnh thơi hiếm có ở nơi thủ đô xa hoa, náo nhiệt.

*3. Hồ Đại Lải*

Hồ Đải Lải cũng là một địa điểm lý tưởng cho dân Hà Thành trong ngày lễ 2/9. Nằm sát thị trấn Xuân Hoà, phía Bắc huyện Mê Linh, tỉnh Vĩnh Phúc, hồ nước nhân tạo rộng 525 ha này chỉ cách thủ đô Hà Nội 50km. Và bạn hoàn toàn có thể di chuyển bằng xe máy hay xe bus cùng gia đình và bạn bè.

Tới với nơi đây, du khách có thể nhắm nhìn toàn cảnh vùng lòng hồ, thăm quan và tắm hồ Đại Lải, tận hưởng không khí trong lành, không gian thoáng đãng mát mẻ. Từ bãi tắm dưới hồ, bạn có thể lên đỉnh núi Thằn Lằn ở phía nam để phóng tầm mắt nhìn về thủ đô Hà Nội.



Du khách có thể đạp vịt, chèo thuyền hoặc đi ca nô dạo quanh hồ ngắm cảnh.
Ngoài ra, du khách có thể tự do chèo thuyền nan hay đi ca nô dạo quanh lòng hồ. Bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể tới thăm những làng bản của người Sán Dìu để khám phá phong tục tập quán văn hoá truyền thống và đừng quên thưởng thức những món ăn đặc sản ở đây như thịt lợn má, thịt gà nướng, thịt trâu và bánh đa.

*4. Thiên Sơn Suối Ngà*

Thiên Sơn Suối Ngà nằm ở phía Đông dãy núi Ba Vì, cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 60km. Vì thế, nếu di chuyển bằng xe máy, du khách chỉ mất khoảng 1 tiếng 30 phút để tới khu du lịch sinh thái này.

Đây là địa điểm vui chơi lý tưởng cho các nhóm học sinh, sinh viên muốn khám phá thiên nhiên và đùa nghịch với suối nước trong xanh.



Thác Cổng trời đổ xuống tạo thành những dòng suối nhỏ và một bể bơi thiên nhiên sâu từ 1,5 - 2m.
Ngoài những con suối nhỏ, những cây cầu uốn lượn hay những khu nhà sàn dân dã, điểm nhấn của khu du lịch này chính là thác Cổng trời với độ cao 25m. Thác nước này tạo nên bể bơi thiên nhiên sâu từ 1,5 đến 2m – là nơi được các du khách rất yêu thích và dành phần lớn thời gian để tắm suối và đùa nghịch. Nếu không thích tắm suối, bạn có thể chơi ở bể bơi nhân tạo của khu du lịch.

Đặc sản ở đây có bánh tẻ, cơm lam, thịt lợn má, gà ri… Tuy nhiên, để tiết kiệm chi phí, các bạn học sinh, sinh viên có thể mang chuẩn bị trước đồ ăn tại nhà. Vé vào cửa dao động từ 100-120 nghìn đồng/ người.

*5. Làng cổ đường Lâm*

Nằm cạnh quốc lộ 32, thuộc thị xã Sơn Tây , Hà Nội, làng cổ Đường Lâm là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho các du khách muốn đắm mình trong không gian văn hóa xưa của người Việt.



Làng cổ Đường Lâm là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho du khách muốn đắm mình vào không gian văn hoá người Việt.
Tới đây, du khách sẽ được thăm quan những ngôi nhà xây dựng từ đá ong đặc trưng, bến nước, sân đình cổ kính. Đường Lâm hiện có 956 ngôi nhà tuyền thống, trong đó các làng Đông Sàng, Mông Phụ có những ngôi nhà xây dựng từ thế kỷ 17.

Du khách thường tìm đến nhà ông Huyến, ông Lê, anh Hùng - những ngôi nhà cổ và đẹp nhất - để nghe chủ nhân của chúng giới thiệu về làng.

Ngoài ra, khách du lịch còn được tham quan chùa Mía, đình Mông Phụ hay tới những gia đình làm tương ngon nức tiếng trong làng.

Một điểm lưu ý dành cho những khách du lịch tới Đường Lâm là nếu muốn dùng bữa trưa tại đây, bạn nên tới quán cơm và đặt số lượng trước để có được sự phục vụ tốt nhất trước khi đi khám phá, chụp hình ngôi làng cổ.

_Theo afamily_

----------

